# Installing unknown webcam

## hubertnnn

Hi. I am trying to install a webcam, the problem is I have no idea what kind of device it is. The specification just says "HD Webcam (30fps@720p)" (http://www.msi.com/product/nb/GE70_2OD.html#hero-specification).

I tried to install every kernel module from "> Device Drivers > Multimedia Support > " but it still dont work: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #v4l2-ctl --info
> 
> Failed to open /dev/video0: No such device or address
> ...

 

Lspci and lsusb output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)
> ...

 

The thing with no name (Bus 003 Device 006) is my mouse and both "Intel Corp." are marked as: "bInterfaceProtocol 0 Full speed (or root) hub"

Is there a way to identify the device and find a driver for it?

edit:

dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/qzXYqXxi

Those lines seem fishy to me, May it be related to camera?:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [   11.740821] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS
> 
> [   11.784284] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)
> ...

 

edit2:

full bootup dmesg: http://pastebin.com/WX1YaiG9

----------

## Roman_Gruber

You best check the web for the output of your camera.

I usually plug off a new device and run

lspci lsusb lshw

tail -f /var/log/messages

dmesg

Save all data

plug in teh new device

and run it again and compare.

usually these are usb devices and you get some sort of new code xxxx:xxxx. search teh web for it and check the wiki for linuxuvc or what it was called. please note webcam support is poor and there are so many different ways to handle a webcam. Mostly you are out of luck ...

Search for linuxuvc

----------

## hubertnnn

I know that, thats how I recognized that the empty thing is my mouse. But the webcam is build in and its impossible to disconnect it without disassembling my laptop and loosing warranty, if its even possible to disconnect it when computer is turned on.

----------

## sebB

Did you try enabling your webcam with FN+F? (maybe FN+F6) ?

Can you look at lsusb -v

----------

## Roman_Gruber

most build in webcams are usb ones.

anyway lsusb lshw lsusb should show it... if you have a kernel which is not too restricted. you need some build in modules, check the wiki for linuxuvc or what it was called for the webcams

----------

## hubertnnn

Thx for help, it was as simple as doing "modprobe uvcvideo" and it worked. But why I had to modprobe it manually, shouldnt the kernel load this driver automatically when loading drivers for all devices?

----------

